# 2015 Allez Comp Race



## skibud2 (Mar 29, 2009)

I was just browsing my local bike store in Massachusetts and stumbled on this beauty:

Allez Comp Race ALLEZ - Specialized Concept Store

I don't know why this bike is not on the US website. I wonder if there are any other bikes that are not the US website.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

It's funny you mentioned that bike because I saw one at a dealer in Southern California yesterday and came to the forum too see if anyone else knew about it because as you said it's not on the Specialized US site. But they are available here and sell for $1600. I test rode one and even though I am used to much more expensive bikes I think it rode really well. Not as stiff as carbon but had a nice springy feel to it instead of swaying. It has the new 105 too which is very similar to a Ultegra in most ways. Pretty great deal for the price and I think I'm going to get one just as another bike to have.
Update, on second thought, it might not be quite the same bike because I don't think it had those wheels. But it did have 105. Those Axis brakes are not nearly as good as my Ultegra brakes and probably not as good as 105 brakes either.
The US second level Allez is $2400 and uses Ultegra instead of 105.


----------



## DylanD (Aug 24, 2014)

I test rode a 2015 Allez Comp Race about a month ago at a Specialized Demo Day in Southern California, and I have to say, it was incredible. I've ridden a number of carbon bikes (Low-end Spec. Tarmacs and Cervélo R-series specifically) and I personally liked this one better. The frame felt amazing, and those carbon wheels are a dream. I posted about it elsewhere on the site, and the general consensus was that those wheels were a definite steal on a bike priced that way. I _believe_ the bike retails at $2,900 USD, but while a rep at my LBS was looking it up, I caught a glimpse of the minimum-suggested retail at $2,750, and he said that was as low as he could go. 
Again, on the subject of the wheels, they're Roval CL40, which are basically identical to the higher-end CLX40 wheelset, only these lack the Ceramicspeed bearings of the CLX. Those CLX40s retail at $2,200 alone. 

As far as Specialized not updating the U.S. website, I've emailed them once and tweeted them @TheMasterLink (their customer service inquiries are handled through Twitter), and haven't heard anything back. Like I mentioned, it is on their dealer website, just not the public's.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Isn't this it?

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## DylanD (Aug 24, 2014)

TricrossRich said:


> Isn't this it?
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components


Wow, okay, yeah. So it is. It must have been updated at some point in the last week, it's kind of been a hobby of mine to check for it, haha! Well spotted, thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## DylanD (Aug 24, 2014)

After some looking at the website, I think some of the information might be mistaken... It says the bike is specced with 10-speed 105 and an FSA Gossamer crankset... The bike I tested, and the bike in the image, is equipped with Shimano 105 5800 (11-speed) and a Turn Zayante crankset made by Praxis Works.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

DylanD said:


> After some looking at the website, I think some of the information might be mistaken... It says the bike is specced with 10-speed 105 and an FSA Gossamer crankset... The bike I tested, and the bike in the image, is equipped with Shimano 105 5800 (11-speed) and a Turn Zayante crankset made by Praxis Works.


Yea... I agree that the Allez Comp has not been there the whole time... and the fact that some of the specs are wrong, tells me that it popped up recently and hasn't been fully proof'd.

It is definitely a slammin' bike.. like the perfect crit racer bike... light, fast and cheap enough.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

darwinosx said:


> It's funny you mentioned that bike because I saw one at a dealer in Southern California yesterday and came to the forum too see if anyone else knew about it because as you said it's not on the Specialized US site. But they are available here and sell for $1600. I test rode one and even though I am used to much more expensive bikes I think it rode really well. Not as stiff as carbon but had a nice springy feel to it instead of swaying. It has the new 105 too which is very similar to a Ultegra in most ways. Pretty great deal for the price and I think I'm going to get one just as another bike to have.
> Update, on second thought, it might not be quite the same bike because I don't think it had those wheels. But it did have 105. Those Axis brakes are not nearly as good as my Ultegra brakes and probably not as good as 105 brakes either.
> The US second level Allez is $2400 and uses Ultegra instead of 105.


I am betting you rode the Allez Comp rather than the Comp Race. And the springy feel you said it had. That was most definitely a result of the wheels spec'd on the bike. Those Axis wheels are awful. I rode my buddies and did a sprint and had a spoke rub the derailleur. But my allex smartweld with my race wheels is phenomenal. Stiff, light, responsive... it's a dream!


----------

